

Ask HN: Considering open sourcing our landing page.  Any interest? - nickevans
http://www.thetileapp.com

======
ketralnis
This looks like a transparent grab for hacker news traffic.

It even has all of the Hacker News Bingo spots: launch page, "open source",
"Show HN", socialsocialsocial...

~~~
nickevans
Hi ketralnis, thanks for replying. What do you mean Bingo spots?

Anyway, would love you feedback on the page.

------
GuiA
Hmmm... what? Here's what I see when I click your link:

<http://i.imgur.com/Ej18Sap.png>

Is my browser not rendering something? No info about the product, a simple
formfield with a "OK" button in a simplistic style?

Sure, open source it if you want. What does that entail, besides posting 1
HTML/CSS/JS file? Usually people open-source large projects that solve a very
precise need that can be easily re-used by others. Sure, sign-in pages are a
common "problem", but they're practically the "Hello world" of web
development. Would one post on HN to ask if they should release their "Hello
world!" program? (even if it has scrolling characters with nice ncurses
rendering!)

I'm thoroughly confused here. :/

~~~
nickevans
Hi Guia, nope that is rendering correctly. What we've build is simple, but
more than what you've seen so far. It's a page for collecting email addresses
and showing how many people have signed up ahead of you and behind you. It
also allows you to immediately skip ahead in line by sharing on Facebook and
Twitter, something we haven't seen before on other pages like this.

Nope, there is not info on the actual product we are building yet accept for
the email that is sent out when you sign up. We wanted to keep some mystery,
but based on others' comments it sounds like we should be give at least some
info about the product.

~~~
encima
The social sharing to move in a queue has been used many times before. Sites
like betali.st and erlibrid showcase this.

I believe launchrock and similar companies specialise in these kinds of
things. Open sourcing may be a good move, but many others employ existing
systems with similar functionality (although they may not be open).

------
nickevans
This will only be on our page for so long, but we want it to live on! If
people do like this we will put in the work to open source it so others can
use it.

A couple features different from LaunchRock:

-Shows how many people have already signed up ahead of you and behind you

-Allows you to jump ahead of people by sharing this on Facebook or Twitter

~~~
useflyer
I'd love for this to be open-source, with attribution back to you all, its
awesome

------
t0
Another app was posted here recently: <http://betaq.co>

I do like the concept.

~~~
nickevans
Oh wow, similar ideas! Thanks for posting t0

------
ryderm
It's pretty annoying to make somebody 1) give an email address to find more
info then 2) dont give them the info that you just promised. I guess you mean
signup for our mailing list so you can get info later, but that wasn't clear.

~~~
nickevans
Ah, ok thanks Ryderm. If this wasn't clear, then this should be fixed.
Regarding getting more info about what we are actually working on, check your
inbox. However, we should fix the language if that's the sense you got. If
people are annoyed, the last thing they are going to do is share it.

------
markdown
Unsolicited Feedback: You need to provide some visual feedback when the button
is clicked. Not all your users are running on fibre.

I clicked it a few times because I wasn't sure it was registering my clicks.

3G is sloooow.

~~~
nickevans
Ah, good to know. Thanks markdown

------
dannyp32
I would love to see how it was built. I'm quite new to web development, and I
recently built my first sign up page, but have always wanted to learn how to
build the nice animations that show up on many sign up pages.

~~~
nickevans
Hi Danny, James on our team does the front end, but my understanding is that
it's all javascript.

